# Direct vent advice and differences between Mendota DXV and Full View



## greatscott (Mar 15, 2018)

We are building a family room addition and looking for a direct-vent fireplace for the room (which will be an open kitchen/family room with size 16' X 28').

Important factors to us are:

-          Fireplace framing depth 18” or less.
-          Able to set the heat output lower to keep the room from getting too hot.
-          Realistic, traditional look with logs
-          Multifunction remote
-          Cost

We have narrowed it down to

-          Mendota Full View 34 – Very nice but expensive
-          Mendota DXV35
-          Heat N’ Glo SL-7X – Nice but can’t turn heat lower as much as others
-          FPX 564 HO – Least favorite in terms of the look

I am not too clear on what the differences are between the Mendota FV34 and DXV35. It looks like the DXV35 with DT4 matches the FV34 in terms of remote and electronic ignition. Obviously the FV has the all-glass look whereas the DXV has the upper and lower panels/grates. Are there other differences I am not aware of?

Any opinions appreciated. Thanks!


----------

